# investí a un coche



## mh1

Hola:

En un episodio de la serie "Centro médico" una persona cuenta según la transcripción lo siguiente sobre un accidente: "me salté un ceda al paso, e investí a un coche que circulaba por dentro de la rotonda". No entiendo el uso de "investí a un coche", según investir - Definición - WordReference.com solo se utiliza el verbo en el sentido de "conferir una dignidad o cargo", como "Rajoy fue investido presidente". ¿Qué significa "investí a un coche" en el contexto de un accidente de coches?

Saludos,

Martin


----------



## Alemanita

Parece que en la transcripción hubo un error. El verbo es embestir.
Un saludo


----------



## Tonerl

mh1 said:


> me salté un ceda al paso, e investí a un coche que circulaba por dentro de la rotonda



A mi parecer "investí a un coche" en este caso no tiene ni el más mínimo sentido, al menos en relación con un accidente ! 
Por eso yo traduciría esta frase (como siempre interpretativa) de la siguiente manera:


me salté un ceda el paso, y embestí contra un coche que circulaba por dentro de la rotonda 
*Ich missachtete (übersah) ein Verkehrsschild und fuhr auf ein Auto auf, dass innerhalb des Kreisverkehrs unterwegs war *
*Ich missachtete (übersah) ein Verkehrsschild und verursachte einen Unfall, mit einem Auto, dass innerhalb des Kreisverkehrs unterwegs war *

Desde ese punto de vista la cosa cobra un poco más de sentido, no ? 

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

"Me salté un ceda *el *paso y *embestí *un coche que circulaba dentro de la rotonda."

Creo que esta sería la versión correcta. 
Saludos.


----------



## mh1

Gracias por las respuestas, no conocía al verbo embestir y como la transcripción y el subtítulo del vídeo muestran "investí" pensaba que me faltaba una acepción de investir.


----------



## Tonerl

Na klar, Alemanita,

Deine Version ist mit Sicherheit die richtige, habe es deshalb korrigiert !

LG


----------

